# With Garnett to the Celtics are we the worst team in the Atlantic?



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I would say so. Thats the only team I could say with confidence we were better than because of Doc being their coach even though the Celtics have more talent. Hey at least we will have a pretty high draft pick.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I would say so. Thats the only team I could say with confidence we were better than because of Doc being their coach even though the Celtics have more talent. Hey at least we will have a pretty high draft pick.


have faith beez. Ainge and Rivers will find a way to completely **** this up...its almost guaranteed :wink:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Before the Garnett trade, the 76ers were not better than the Celtics.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmm, considering that the Celtics had a worse record, oh and yes, before the garnett trade only acquired a 34 year old sharpshooter. I'd have to say, yes, we were better. KG propells you over us, but not over the likes of the Raptors, Nets, playoff teams last year. Nor over the Knicks, whose front-court, probably cannot be rivaled out east.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics had a lineup of:

5 - Jefferson | Perkins | Davis
4 - Gomes | Scalabrine | Powe
3 - Pierce | Green
2 - Allen | Allen
1 - Rondo | Pruitt | Telfair

They were definitely better.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Premier said:


> The Celtics had a lineup of:
> 
> 5 - Jefferson | Perkins | Davis
> 4 - Gomes | Scalabrine | Powe
> ...


I wouldnt say definitley better. They clearly had/have more talent than the Sixers do, which I pointed out, I just dont think they were good enough defensively to be better than the Sixers. The Sixers were better record wise anyway last year and they did improve as well.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Premier said:


> Before the Garnett trade, the 76ers were not better than the Celtics.



as a celtics fan, i have to disagree, we completely sucked, oh wait but your not counting after the allen trade, well then yes i agree, but before both we were horrendous.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not really concerned, I just hope they don't make a rush decision to acquire someone for this season. The push should be for FA 2008, using this year as another year to develop the players on the team.

Celtics have like a short window to capture a championship. If this is worked the right way the Sixers could be on top of the Atlantic right at that point.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Hmm, considering that the Celtics had a worse record, oh and yes, before the garnett trade only acquired a 34 year old sharpshooter. I'd have to say, yes, we were better. KG propells you over us, but not over the likes of the Raptors, Nets, playoff teams last year. * Nor over the Knicks, whose front-court, probably cannot be rivaled out east.*




How in the hell can you say the Celtics with KG and Ray Allen doesn't propell the Celtics over the Knicks.......


GET OFF THAT CRACK DAWG!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> [/B]
> 
> How in the hell can you say the Celtics with KG and Ray Allen doesn't propell the Celtics over the Knicks.......
> 
> ...


They dont have a bench right now, so actually hes not that far off. You have to look past those 3 guys and look at the rest of the team. All 3 cant play all game long


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

you've been the worst team since you traded A.I.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

ChadWick said:


> you've been the worst team since you traded A.I.


Actually we havent, but nice try. You do realize that we had a better record once he was traded, dont you?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You couldn't be more FAR from the truth. Whether we faced injury teams or not, we had a good 2nd half, I think, among the top 5-7 records? (We were 3-13 before the Iverson trade I believe). These guys have come a long way and while we may not be acquiring guys like KG and PP, at least we have our youth, at least we have a future. I can't say the same for a team that's currently without a bench. 

Oh, and yes the Knicks are better IMO, but that's only on paper, we'll see how the games played out, but they have a combination of Eddy Curry and Zach Randolph, two guys who posted 20-10 in the post. They have made it easier for Stephon to score and focus more on being a point. They have good wings. I can go on and on about how their front-court makes their entire team so much better.

But, in the meantime, we can talk about how you expect 3 all-stars to be able to match an entire basketball team. -_-.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> But, in the meantime, we can talk about how you expect 3 all-stars to be able to match an entire basketball team. -_-.


Yeah, I mean what chance does a team starting Francisco Elson or Fabricio Oberto at C and SF that averages 6 p/g have? You're right, those poor *******s have no shot at a title.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Yeah, I mean what chance does a team starting Francisco Elson or Fabricio Oberto at C and SF that averages 6 p/g have? You're right, those poor *******s have no shot at a title.


poor *******s those spurs are. Who the **** are tony parker, manu ginobli, michael finley, robert horry, bruce bowen, and brent barry anyway :lol:


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> Actually we havent, but nice try. You do realize that we had a better record once he was traded, dont you?


I think the 76ers franchise is dead...Iguodala is the only one that can score and put up numbers...They have no other players that they could trade or that will develop....Trading A.I. was good for Sixers he needed outta there but they could have got wayy more for him, right!? That's just my opinion


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

0_0, you really honestly should stick to Portland Trailblazers basketball, because you have NO idea about our young guys and just how far they've come from where they started. When we drafted Kyle Korver as a 2nd rounder, we thought of him as a shooter, nothing more. Walla, Korver works hard on his game, and is now a verastile threat of the bench, oh, and his contract is great too, this was one of Billy King's better moves.

Here's another 2nd rounder who worked hard for the Sixers, but perhaps, he had one of the harder roads: Louis Williams. Coming off of 4 all-star level performances in H.S, he felt ready to take his game to the NBA. He didn't know just how raw he was, dropping all the way to our spot at #45.

Coates wanted Ryan Gomes, and rightfully so, at 6'8, he can make alot of things happen. But I liked Williams's talent and potential from scouting reports and so did King. Thus we drafted him. His rookie year, we didn't see much of him, but what I saw against the Detroit Pistons, then, the NBA'S best defensive team, was a sign of things to come. We were hanging in there, no AI btw, and we needed some type of offense. We needed someone to come in, late in the 4th, and give us a spark.

Louis Williams was widely responsible for that 7-0 run, while we lost the game. Louis showed spark, and I like that in a young player. His 2nd full year with the team, last year, ended up much like the first, except this time we ran into something called injuries, and he shined. Showing that he's improved as a point and he can make plays and he's fast. He was starting to come into his own, and learning from the duo of having AI/Miller.

Shavlik Randolph wasn't even a 2nd round pick, he was an undrafted forward out of Duke. Most sixers fans at first thought this was a typical Billy King signing. Hell, we needed Allen Iverson to convince Maurice Cheeks to play Shavlik before we saw what he does. And what he does, is something every AI needs: He hustles off of loose balls. He grabs rebounds, lately, he's had a better offensive game. Before his injury, he looked to play extremely well, and now, coming back from injury, we hope he takes it slow and serious and gets well.

Of course, Herbert Hill has been doing nicely in the summer leagues, Louis Amundson, our first rounder Jason Smith, to round out a young front court.

We have guys like Thaddeus Young and Derrick Byars to develop for the wings for the future. Just slide Iggy to 2, where I honestly think he plays better. In short, this is a VERY GOOD basketball team with a BRIGHT hope for the future, and only sixers fans see it. How pitifully sad.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

ChadWick said:


> I think the 76ers franchise is dead...Iguodala is the only one that can score and put up numbers...They have no other players that they could trade or that will develop....Trading A.I. was good for Sixers he needed outta there but they could have got wayy more for him, right!? That's just my opinion



Judging from your post you would be a horrible talent evaluator/GM. You clearly know nothing of the Sixers franchise as a whole and your last 2 posts prove that exact point. The Sixers have talent, Dalembert, Korver, Andre Miller is a good PG even though I dont like him. The Sixers have young talent in Thad Young, whom the Blazers were interested in, if they were to had traded down, jason Smith, Louis Williams. This right here Nulls and voids your post. When you are openly marketing a Superstar player, the team that has that player puts themselves in a corner so to speak as they take the leverage away from themselves. Could they have gotten more, maybe, but what was received was good enough.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm just going to stand up and accept the title of biggest jinx all-time.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ChadWick said:


> I think the 76ers franchise is dead...Iguodala is the only one that can score and put up numbers...They have no other players that they could trade or that will develop....Trading A.I. was good for Sixers he needed outta there but they could have got wayy more for him, right!? That's just my opinion


The Iverson trade probably worked out better for the sixers than the nuggets.

And no. I think that the sixers are better than the knicks. The knicks look great on paper, but there's something to be said for being a well put together team. The sixers just mesh better.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> I'm not really concerned, I just hope they don't make a rush decision to acquire someone for this season. The push should be for FA 2008, using this year as another year to develop the players on the team.
> 
> Celtics have like a short window to capture a championship. If this is worked the right way the Sixers could be on top of the Atlantic right at that point.


I'm on the same boat as Coatesvillain. I'd rather see us give the young guys some time and having a top 5 pick this year. I wouldn't be opposed to moving Andre Miller for a young big man come the trade deadline either if we're bottom of the L. A young PG could be selected come next June. Add a young FA or two next year and we'd be headed in the right direction. My expectations for this season aren't high, we're not in contention for the playoffs. I'd love to be wrong, to me it's win-win either way. Either we get a high draft pick, or the young guys are developing faster than expected.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd really love to move andre miller. I think this team needs one more lottery draft, and Miller might get us into the playoffs. Let Williams run the point, and either he develops or we use the pick to either draft or trade for a PG. Miller will be in his mid-30's by the time this team is ready for him.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> I'd really love to move andre miller. I think this team needs one more lottery draft, and Miller might get us into the playoffs. Let Williams run the point, and either he develops or we use the pick to either draft or trade for a PG. Miller will be in his mid-30's by the time this team is ready for him.


If we can land a high pick in either the '08 or '09 drafts we'll have a PG replacement. Both Derrick Rose and Brandon Jennings are potentially superstar PGs. Jennings has been scoring a ton this summer, but he still has the vision which made him the best PG in the '08 class. His teammates aren't Kevin Love and co. this summer, he's had to take more of the scoring burden in a few of the competitions. Still has phenomenal vision though.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife....get your facts straight on Ray Allen's age, please.


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

no the sixers are not the worst team in the eastern conference but i think they still have a few missing pieces.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Would you guys like if Dre Miller went traded for whom? Even with the hype and potential of Louis Williams, I don't know if he is ready to be the full-time PG.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Would you guys like if Dre Miller went traded for whom? Even with the hype and potential of Louis Williams, I don't know if he is ready to be the full-time PG.


This team isn't ready for the playoffs. We need at least one year more in the lotto, IMO. I'd rather have a bad PG improve than a good PG stay the same, only to go into decline when this team reaches its peak.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I give them two more lottery years, and trading Andre Miller to eventually be somewhere.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What about Drew Gooden from Cavs?

Three-team trade idea:

Cleveland trade Drew Gooden and Ira Newble to Philadelphia;
Philadelphia trade Andre Miller to Cleveland; Willie Green and Kevin Ollie to Phoenix;
Phoenix trade Marcus Banks to Philadelphia and Eric Piatkowski to Cleveland;

Banks would be a lot more useful than Willie here, replacing some of PG minutes with Dre departure, since Louis is still on the learning process, while Gooden help Sixers fortify their frontcourt. Newble replace Ollie as the end-of-bench player.

Willie Green can fit well coming off Phoenix bench at both guard spots, is a better fit than Banks for them, while Ollie, if they didn't want him there, they can ask Knicks to take him for Dickau (which is more of a shooting PG and Knicks are rumored to waive)


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Going into the season, one would have to assume that the 76ers are the worst team in the Atlantic. That said, they may not end up having the worst record when the season is over, but there isn't a very large chance that they won't have the worst record. A lot of it has to do with chance. If they stay healthy and other teams in the Atlantic suffer many injuries, then they obviously have a better shot at a higher record. If the New York Knicks do not manage to come together, and find a way to use the pieces they have effectively, then perhaps the 76ers will outplay them... But going in to the season, you may have to call the 76ers the worst team in the Atlantic.

That doesn't mean they're an absolutely horrendous team of course. They do have talent in the form of an atheltic all-star type player (Iguodala), they have their rookies from this year and the last couple of years, they have a shotblocking center--even if he is overpaid--in Dalembert, a floor general in Miller, and a sharp shooter in Korver.

Of course, a weak season may not be the worst thing that could happen for the 76ers. Next year's free agent crop could have a player or t wo that the 76ers could use and a high draft pick in next years draft can't hurt either. If the 76er's get lucky, they may get their SG, PG, or PF of the future to pair with Iguodala.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> have faith beez. Ainge and Rivers will find a way to completely **** this up...its almost guaranteed :wink:


Its almost guaranteed BK will F up what he has and give Andre Miller away for nothing and making other stupid moves. Its almost guaranteed that Rajon Rondo will be a top 5 pg in the nba as well. Choke on that.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

i think the knicks are the worst team in the divition


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

They really have more talent and depth than most teams in the Atlantic. I doubt that


----------

